# New collection prices?



## nazia (Nov 26, 2008)

Fellow UK-ers, do we have any ideas on what the prices will be like in the UK for the upcoming collections?

I'm thinking of Metal Urge and the Monogram Collections in particular as I'd like to know now if I'll be able to afford any of the items! 

Thank you!


----------



## nunu (Nov 27, 2008)

I think the metal urge shadows are going to be sold for 12 but i am not 100% sure.


----------

